# what's your GPA



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

mine is 3.80


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

like 0.9 but thats because i skipped my finals and classes due to severe depression and im dropping out (this is a university im talking about)

edit: last semester it was like 2.1, not too hot but passing.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I graduated HS with a 3.0
Still no college.


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

3.49 for my B.S. 
3.3 so far in my graduate program, but one grade is still out so it could get up to 3.5


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

11.3/12. We use a 12 point scale. Not sure how to convert that to the 4 point scale.


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

LNahid2000 said:


> 11.3/12. We use a 12 point scale. Not sure how to convert that to the 4 point scale.


Divide by 3?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

3.995 in high school
3.85 in undergrad
3.79 in grad school

It keeps getting worse. Of course, I only had 24 credits in high school and 130 or something in college. I've got 220 in grad school right now, so that's almost twice as many classes.

That's my last GPA ever though. It won't go up or down, because I don't get grades anymore. (Last quarter my grades were "P" and "T" for "Pass" and "Audit".)

(Note: I don't remember them. I looked them up from old college essays and CVs. Yes, I save them.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

3.64 right now... could be better. Not sure how my prospects of grad school or med school are looking.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

High school: 3.61

My overall college GPA is 3.1, checked it yesterday. Got a 3.4 this semester with 19 credits, but had little effect overall. Ugh, my stupid fall semester GPA from freshman year is dragging it down (2.7), and I didn't even party once that semester. Stupid required math course...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

3.6


----------



## shesmyheart22 (Mar 25, 2008)

as of right now in college mine is 3.2


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Mine was like 2.75 or something in college


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Just got my final grades for the year. 
I am happy with what I got (toning down the self promotion ops )
Overall GPA dunno.
Back in High School though my GPA was 3.86
In undergrad 3.70, it was alright nothing great.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

3.07 in a state college. back in high school below 3.00


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2008)

After finishing high school its right at 3.5. I'm okay with it but I'd like to do better in college.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

around 3.3 :sigh


----------



## mesaboog (Jun 5, 2008)

0.00 wow SA can go die in a hole.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

3.652 
I've been getting more B's lately because I've been too depressed to care to get A's. I found out that to get honors they only look at the last 60 credits so I might just miss out on that. We'll see how this last semester goes.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

We have marks here rather than GPA. I think once I calculated mine to be about 3.85 by that system. Fat lot of good it did me anyway....


----------



## SAM i am 23 (Jun 10, 2008)

2.886


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

was 4.0 in my last college


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

My school is stupid and thinks that GPA is calculated out of 100 points, so mine is apparently "between a 93 and a 94." I think it went down this quarter though, because my brain thinks that school should have ended after the APs so it stopped doing work after May 12th. Definitely going down after my finals too, ugh. :/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

3.930 at a Canadian university, while aimlessly hopping between faculties and taking random courses with no real advancement towards my degree. Graduation is faaaaar :sigh


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm at a UK uni so I don't know how it translates into what you guys have but as a percentage I got on this my first year 66%


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

3.17
Would've had a 3.5 but my C in Statistics lowered it. I'm surprised I even passed that class. Horrible at math and it didn't help that I couldn't understand the professor.


----------



## not_so_cloudy (Jun 29, 2008)

Im doing good. Only I have to catch up with my exams. I need study tips, to help concentrate, and remember what I need to so I can get a great score.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

really low....like maybe 2.3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Somewhere around 3.6 or 3.7 in college


----------



## tuxi the penguin (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm going to be a high school senior next month. I have a really average 3.7 right now (I'm at 15% of my class). Hopefully I'll do better this year and make it into the top 10%.


----------



## shyboyy (May 26, 2008)

4.0 10th grade


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

My average is apparently a 94.22. I guess that would be around a 3.9? idk. Stupid grade inflation.


----------



## SADone (Aug 8, 2008)

3.1


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I got like a 72 average between my classes. My SA was horrible last year. The loneliness and depression that I was going through really was a reflection of my grades. My concentration and memory sucks! I was at a baseball game last week and don't know all the words to take me out to the ballgame. I just don't remember things easily. :cry


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mine is so low because I screwed up really badly one year. But I try not to let it bug me. Low grades (especially at U of T) are not a reflection of my personality. At least, that's what I tell myself. If I really believed that, I'd probably share my GPA. :no


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I graduated with a 3.98. Graduate school (well, the three classes I got to take) was more difficult; my GPA's only a 3.7, there. Meh. Of course, I went to one of the easier colleges. And school was basically my life. I had nothing else really to speak of.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cumulative 3.33


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

4.0

But that was my freshman year of high school. (I'm going into sophomore year.) So not exactly the hardest classes lol.


----------



## Kathy11 (Jul 20, 2008)

4.0  But that's only because I do nothing but study.


----------



## 58787 (Aug 20, 2008)

4.0 with 39 credits so far. Hope I can keep it up.


----------

